# Bad Dog Odor???



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

where is the smell coming from? is it his skin, his breath, etc? breath can be solved by brushing his teeth or some other cleaning equivalent. If it's due to allergies, have you considered feeding raw? If you buy meaty bones in bulk, it can actually be affordable.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm wondering, could it be his anal glands? I hear that when they're full or infected, they reek to high heaven. More places to check might be his ears, which might be infected, or his gums which might have a problem as well. 

I've never experienced bad doggy smells other than that wet dog smell when they haven't been bathed, but that dissipates quickly enough after they get dried up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What does your vet say???? I would make sure he has a good physical (inc. dental) and you rule out any medical issues. This is not normal, to have a regularly bathed dog with that strong an odor. And, FWIW, I try to stay away from as many chemicals ( like Febreeze) that I can. There are packets you can buy at Home Depot that are mesh bags with a lava type rock that is amazing at absorbing odors. We got one and put it under the couch when the smell in our den was awful due to some dead critter in the wall. It really worked..... just make sure it is out of puppers reach.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

It is not normal for a dog to smell bad. I would take him to the Vet for a checkup right away.


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

Its not his breath or anything. I can only assume its his fur or something as the odor clings to anything he has laid or rolled on like the couch, his bed, the blankets and stuff like that.


----------



## missyn1270 (Oct 1, 2009)

RavenWolf, I am having the exact same problem with my Golden, Max. I don't know what to do either and I don't have the money for vet bills.
Can anyone please help us?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have a couple of questions. Has the stools been firm? Because if they are not firm their can be smell from the anal glands. Is he neutered? Unneutered dogs can sometimes mark creating an odor. If he doesnt have problems with poop or is neutered then I would get him checked by a vet. It could be a yeast infection.
If money is a problem with a vet, try the Micro-tek shampoo. It works wonders with skin problems
http://www.eqyss.com/pet_microtek_shampoo.asp


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

How old is Benny? Sometimes a thyroid condition can make their coats more oily - thus more pungent. My Jake in his later years was really punky smelling - heavy oily coat and it was sparce. I don't know why the Vet never tested him for thyroid problems - maybe just because he was ancient and on his last legs. 

Also.. what treats are you giving him? If they are liver it will affect his smell and fish supplements can give them an odor as well.


----------



## missyn1270 (Oct 1, 2009)

BeauShel,
Thanks for the reply. His stools are firm and he has not been neutered.
I think I will try the Micro-Tek shampoo first. If this doesn't help, then I will check with his vet to see if it is a yeast infection. Thank you for the link to the shampoo and your feedback. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Allergies can cause a yeast infection of the skin and ears, which can smell. The area is usually redish/pink, moist and itchy.

But my Sheepie girls have feet that normally smell like fritos. Seriously.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A friend's daughter has a dog (not a golden) that has a strong odor. The vet thought it might be anal glands, so they had them removed...didn't help. No ear problems, changed food, frequent baths. Nothing helped. They've finally come to the conclusion that it's something to do with bacteria in the lining of his intestines. I think they are now treating it with meds.


----------

